# Difference between facelift TTS and old ones.



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, can anyone tell me the differences between a facelift TTS mk2 and a old mk2 TTS?

Also do the black editions come with any extra kit apart from the blacked out grill etc? Do they have extra options as standard such as rain sensors and auto dimming mirror?

I am thinking of getting one, also any one had a stage 1 map on their TTS? DSG/S-tronic box with a stage1 map drive well?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me the differences between a facelift TTS mk2 and a old mk2 TTS?
> 
> Also do the black editions come with any extra kit apart from the blacked out grill etc? Do they have extra options as standard such as rain sensors and auto dimming mirror?
> 
> I am thinking of getting one, also any one had a stage 1 map on their TTS? DSG/S-tronic box with a stage1 map drive well?


It's the same engine as the pre facelift so no performance improvements unlike the TT facelift. I believe changes were all cosmetic, better seats to prevent sagging with TTS embossed, bumpers grills etc. The only difference between black edition and the regular TTS is colour of grill, 19" anthracite alloys and tinted windows. Not sure but the extended leather option might have been included in that. Auto wipers, cruise control, bluetooth, ami, nav etc are all options and nothing to do with trim. Mine is black edition and came with all of the above except cruise control and auto wipers. When you're looking, you should check that phone, ami etc are there and actually working, there will be a phone button on the steering wheel/stereo regardless of whether the option was checked.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

ashfinlayson said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can anyone tell me the differences between a facelift TTS mk2 and a old mk2 TTS?
> ...


Cheers Ash, is your tuned up to 300 plus horsepower or have you kept it standard? How does she fair against a Golf R 310?


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

> Do they have extra options as standard such as rain sensors and auto dimming mirror?


Normally part of the comfort pack that includes cruise control but can be added separately at order.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Comfort package. Acoustic parking system (rear only), cruise control, auto-dimming rear-view mirror and light
and rain sensors n n n n £425.53 £500.00

Sound package. BOSE® premium sound system, Symphony radio and iPod connection n n n n £425.53 £500.00

Technology package - Satellite Navigation system - DVD-based, Bluetooth interface and Audi Music Interface.
CD changer can be selected in lieu of AMI. A multi-function steering wheel is required with this package

you can find all the blurb in the brochure that gives you all the goodies here from the 2010 brochure, see link below

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q ... 0zYCjumw3o


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

carlsicesilverTT said:
 

> Cheers Ash, is your tuned up to 300 plus horsepower or have you kept it standard? How does she fair against a Golf R 310?


No mine is stock apart from the xenons grill unless the previous owner mapped it. I couldn't tell you, I've never raced against a Golf R because I'm an adult.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

ashfinlayson said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Ash, is your tuned up to 300 plus horsepower or have you kept it standard? How does she fair against a Golf R 310?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont know how good they are, but you can add bits from the list here

https://www.hazzydayz.com/tt-mk2-8j-tts ... 7-31-c.asp


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Is this standard on Audi TTS?

Also, can you confirm when the TTS had a facelift? Was it 2010 onwards?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Is this standard on Audi TTS?
> 
> Also, can you confirm when the TTS had a facelift? Was it 2010 onwards?


Not on my 2010 model they weren't. But it was pre facelift. Facelift was later that year.
I forget if the regular puddle lights were standard, or came with the LED lighting pack.

They are an expensive add on from Audi. Much cheaper non-OEM Chinese copies on eBay or AliExpress. Normally I wouldn't fit cheap copy parts, but these are just a bit of bling and only operate with the door open in the dark - so wtf does it matter!

Have fitted to both my old mk2, and also the new mk3. Not seen the Audi ones in the flesh, but I find it hard to believe they are at all worth what Audi charge considering how good the copies work. Everyone is always commenting how great they are. I think it was £70 or £80 from Audi last time I checked!

Search Audi Ghost Lights.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Is this standard on Audi TTS?
> 
> Also, can you confirm when the TTS had a facelift? Was it 2010 onwards?


I have a 2010 tts roadster and it has puddle lights as part of an oem convenience pack inc footwell lights, but those rings aren't standard. Standard are simple oblong light fittings that fit in same location at base of door. Mine has gen 2 bose RNS-E, but no embossing on seat, so mines a bit of a hybrid.
I believe there were other engine mods regarding emissions as later 2010 ones dropped from 272bhp to 268. Also front grill changed, although I have genuine rs now. there are other minor changes, but i'm not sure of details. :?


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Is this standard on Audi TTS?
> 
> Also, can you confirm when the TTS had a facelift? Was it 2010 onwards?


61 plates are facelift.

Nope, those lights are not standard, if they were then I wouldn't have bought one. Reminds me of the lad opposite with a "Because ST" sticker on his fiesta zetec


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe the facelift TTS has slightly more power and lower emissions therefore lower tax. My 61 facelift TTS dsg is £250 a year. Can anyone confirm


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

Facelift had an option of a sport button. As with the other posters, the changes subtle between facelift not really that much difference IMO.

The Audi ghost likes are expensive because they use a metal logo mask, whereas the eBay ones use plastic which can melt and deform over time.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

ashfinlayson said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is this standard on Audi TTS?
> ...


Ashfinlayson, if you don't like those lights, you really don't want to see this !


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

TTsdsgomg said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > I believe there were other engine mods regarding emissions as later 2010 ones dropped from 272bhp to 268....


I'm not sure that's right, my understanding is that all mark 2 TTS' are 272PS, which roughly translates to 268bhp

Regards
Ross


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ashfinlayson said:


> 61 plates are facelift.


Yep so are 11 plates...


----------



## Raffe (Apr 14, 2018)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Cheers Ash, is your tuned up to 300 plus horsepower or have you kept it standard? How does she fair against a Golf R 310?


My TTS Roadster has a Revo Stage 1 tune (circa 310-320bhp), before this I had a Revo Stage 1 tuned MK7 Golf R (350-360bhp) - The TT wouldn't see which way the Golf went in a straight line or in the bends.

I am sure the TTS Coupe version would fair slightly better in the handling stakes but the KO4 turbo in the TTS is a bit laggy compared to the IS38 turbo in the Golf R.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The facelift tts has lower emissions so has cheaper road tax. As Ash said minimal engine changes, FL has embossed seats. My first one was standard, second one stage one custom map from R Tech. Made a major difference but seemed to put people off come resale. Think it was already mentioned but just because it's a tts it doesn't mean it has the Bluetooth module. Same applies to all mk2's so always worth checking. FL came out May 2010, so can be found from a 10 plate but more often 60 plate onwards.


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

The facelift brought the led DRL light strips to the headlights, revised front bumper and fogs, revised rear diffuser, aluminium trim to steering wheel, doors and centre console, revised heating controls and air vents, improved resolution in the DIS, efficiency program added, thicker leather on the seats and embossed logos, minor tweaks to the engine to reduce emissions.


----------

